# new snowboarder



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Jay-Me said:


> Hey guys, i am 22 years old and i am about to start snowboarding. it is somthing i have been wanting to do for years now, but since i left canada 8 years ago to a coutry with no snow, i never had the chance, now that i am back in canada. i am going to start boarding...
> since i am new at this i wanted some info and tips...
> i have looked into the camber and rocker snowboard, and stences etc...
> i am into freestyle. i would like some opinions on this snowboard
> ...


You are probably better off asking this in the boards section. As for that board, it is pretty low end. I'd look for a good used board either on here on on a site like Kijiji etc... As far as your angles go that is totally a matter of personal preference. Play around until you find what is comfortable for you.


----------



## Jay-Me (Nov 6, 2011)

ok, thank you for your help.


----------

